# Clowesetum Rebecca Northern x Mormodes lawrenciana



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Clowesetum Rebecca Northern ‘Grapefruit Pink’ x Mormodes lawrenciana ‘SVO’

Opening kinda every which way, but I really like the flower.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful reddish pink color! It's a beauty


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 9, 2012)

What an eye-catcher!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 9, 2012)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 9, 2012)

Very beautiful cross!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2012)

:drool::drool::clap::clap:
I'm liking that one! Does it have a grapefruit scent?


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 9, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap::drool::drool::drool:

Beautiful photo and flowers!

Paphman910


----------



## tenman (Feb 9, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Ruth (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice Love the color!!


----------



## emydura (Feb 9, 2012)

That is pretty.


----------



## bcostello (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a cool flower. I have Clowesia RN crossed with Mormodes igneum 'orange'. Has not bloomed yet. Hope it is as cool as yours.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::clap::clap:
> I'm liking that one! Does it have a grapefruit scent?


I didn't catch a scent, Rose, but I'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 10, 2012)

Great coloration!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 10, 2012)

Ohhhhhh.... wow!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 10, 2012)

This is very nice! My interest in this type of orchid is growing exponentially.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2012)

That flower is Crazy!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2012)

Update -- and yes, it is fragrant.


----------



## Clark (Feb 24, 2012)

Finally found the zoom on the new desktop.
Nice pop!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 24, 2012)

It's truly wonderful!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 25, 2012)

beautiful markings


----------

